# Virtssd Projekt bitte kompilieren



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

N Abend zusammen

Lieber bingo88 ich habe im Internet ein Projekt namens virtssd gefunden. Der Treiber simuliert eine virtuelle SSD.

Kannst Du mir bitte den Treiber kompilieren und das Ergebnis sprich die INF Datei dann hier im Forum anhängen?

Danke Dir

VirtualSSD | Download VirtualSSD software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

1. Gibt's da nich schon nen Thread zu?
2. Wenn das direkt an mich gerichtet sein soll, schreib mir besser ne PM. Sonst kommt nen Mod und macht die Hütte dicht...
3. Ist das Software im alpha-stadium, d.h. würde ich nur auf nem Testsystem installieren . Das ist vermutlich ein Kernel-Mode Treiber, also ein Fehler und dir reist es das ganze System mit. Kann von BSOD bis Datenverlust reichen 
4. Wenn du Win7 x64 hast, wird ohne Treiberzertifikat sowieso nix installiert (außer man bastelt was dran rum) weil Windows sich querstellt
5. Brauche ich dafür das Windows Driver Kit, das ich nicht auf diesem PC hier installiert habe (und eigentlich auch nicht vor habe, da es ne Menge Zeugs installiert)
6. Der Sinn dieses Tools ist mir nicht ersichtlich. Um ne SSD zu haben, brauchst du halt ne SSD. Flash-Speicher kann ich schon seit Windows ME ohne Treiber nutzen, daher kanns auch das net sein. Ramdisk gibt's ebenfalls wie Sand am Meer  Leider ist die Website zu dem Projekt wenig ergiebig was den konkreten Nutzen anbelangt


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Hallo

Was exakt ist Dir denn nicht ersichtlich?

Das ist der Link zur eigentliche Herstellerwebsite..

http://virtualssd.sourceforge.net/

Mehr steht dort aber leider auch net


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Mehr steht dort aber leider auch net


Ja, eben.

Mal ne Frage: Wo buddelst du solche Programme eigentlich aus?


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe aus sourceforge.net danach gesucht

Und dachte mir befor ich mir eine richtige SSD kaufe kann ich lieber erstmal eine simulieren ln lassen. Und ist es so das diese virtuelle SSD sich dann genauso verhält die eine echte? Ich wollte das Ganze dann inner virtuellen Maschiene testen


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe aus sourceforge.net danach gesucht
> 
> Und dachte mir befor ich mir eine richtige SSD kaufe kann ich lieber erstmal eine simulieren ln lassen. Und ist es so das diese virtuelle SSD sich dann genauso verhält die eine echte? Ich wollte das Ganze dann inner virtuellen Maschiene testen


Virtuell ist *niemals* wie echte Hardware, egal was es auch ist. Wer bräuchte sonst noch Hardware, wernn alles genausogut in SW machbar wäre?


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

OK


Aber was genau kann man dann auf der simulierten SD machen?

Daten speichern? Das ich die SSD nicht rausnehmen kann ist mir klar


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Aber was genau kann man dann auf der simulierten SD machen?


Das ist ja grad die Frage. Es sieht mir nicht nach einem Ramdrive aus, der Autor spricht eindeutig von Flashspeicher. Vielleicht USB-Sticks oder CompactFlash-Karten? Wobei beides nen alter Hut ist und eigentlich keine Zusatztreiber brauch


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Vlllt ist der Autor ja Urigeller und hat es geschafft mit seiner Kraft eine SSD softwaremäßig komplett zu emulieren

Ne aber jetzt mal ernsthaft

Das macht es ja noch interessanter diese virtuelle SSD auszuprobieren. Ist der erste und einzige SSD Simulator den ich im Internet gefunden habe.


Wie würdest Du denn mit dem Winddk das Ganze kompilieren wollen?


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

Naja, performance-technisch eher nicht. Die Hardware gibt es halt nicht her


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Und warum brauchst Du dieses winddk zum kompilieren?


----------



## derP4computer (23. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Vlllt ist der Autor ja Urigeller und hat es geschafft mit seiner Kraft eine SSD softwaremäßig komplett zu emulieren


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Kann doch sein..


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Und warum brauchst Du dieses winddk zum kompilieren?


Weil es sich um einen Treiber handelt und der spezielle Header-Files, Libs & Compiler braucht. Das geht nicht mit Visual Studio Boardmittel


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

OK

Wenn Du alles kompiliert hast dann poste bitte den Treiber als Anhang

Danke Dir


----------



## bingo88 (24. November 2010)

Du willst echt das Risiko eingehen, dir dein System zu zerschießen? 

Naja, wie es aussieht, kann ich den Kram eh nicht kompilieren. Auf dem PC, wo ich das WDK installiert habe, ist nur VS2003 installiert. Das kann aber keine VS2008 Projektdateien öffnen. Es gibt zwar ein Teil des Treibers, der mit VS2003 geöffnet werden kann, da fehlen aber wieder irgendwelche Dateien, was zu Build-Fehlern und damit einem Abbruch führt.

Mein Tipp: Vergiss es einfach.


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

Nein ich würde das inner VM testen wollen mit Virtual Box..

Was genau fehlt denn Deinem Rechner?

Kannst Du bitte Screenshots machen wie Du das kompilieren möchtest?


----------



## bingo88 (24. November 2010)

Ich kann das Projekt nicht öffnen, da es mit einer neueren Version von Visual Studio erstellt wurde. Es kommt einfach eine MessageBox mit dieser Nachricht beim Doppelklick auf die Datei. Abgesehen davon wird die Treiberentwicklung mit Visual Studio AFAIK von Microsoft auch garnicht offiziell unterstützt, das läuft normalerweise komplett über das DDK/WDK.

Jedenfalls bin ich durch Zufall auf einen Thread hier im Forum gestoßen, wo ein Mitglied das Programm installiert hat. Scheinbar handelt es sich um eine stinknormale RAMdisk, wie man sie sich bereits fertig herunterladen kann. Wenn du unbedingt eine RAMdisk (bzw. RAMdrive) haben möchtest, würde ich eine Version nehmen, die nicht im Alpha-Stadium ist.

Achja: Die Screenshots zeigen HDTach und nicht VirtualSSD!


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

Und wo hat er dieses Programm her?


----------



## bingo88 (24. November 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Und wo hat er dieses Programm her?


Vermutlich selbst kompiliert oder er hat irgendwo ne binary gefunden. Vielleicht fragst du ihn mal?


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

Ich soll was machen?


----------



## bingo88 (24. November 2010)

das sollte eigentlich "fragst" heißen, hab's geändert


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

OK

Danke


----------



## dot (28. November 2010)

Da es sich um eine Diskussion zwischen 2 Usern handelt mache ich hier mal zu. Den Rest bitte per PN austauschen.


----------

